# old english game large



## paulbirdman (Oct 21, 2016)

hi everybody I have just join this forum I have a pure silver duckwing cockerel he is moulting for the winter he is completely changing colour he has brown feathers on the wings his hackle and saddle and chest are going grey he is 3 years old I have not give him any colour feed I give all my bird the same food and scraps is there anybody who can let me know why hope to here from you paul


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could be hidden genetics just now showing up. I had Silkies continue to change for years after hatch when it came to color and feather quality.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Paulbirdman! Looks like a handsome bird. Like Robin, I have a Polish that at 6 years old gets prettier feathers.


----------



## paulbirdman (Oct 21, 2016)

*carlilse old english game large*

thanks for the response I like the way he is going my brother bred him he is not happy. he has been breeding oeg for years but he has never seen a cockerel change colour after 3 years the sister of the cockerel was born a salmon colour and still is, they are both pure bred there father and mother were both champion birds when he is finish moulting i'll put some pics on so you can see him all the best paul


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Combine certain color genetics, most of which we can't see, and you can see this type of thing happening. When the color/pattern was developed it involved combining colors and working for years developing the color/pattern that you now see. Eventually something triggers the color genetics from those original birds to be switched on and they begin to show back up. Actually it's not all that uncommon. 

I've had pure black birds develop color at three years of age. Part of the reason I stayed with white, they didn't change as they aged.


----------



## paulbirdman (Oct 21, 2016)

*white with black splash oeg*

hi I cannot wait to see him finish his moulting. do you have white with black splash old English game carlisle large fowl over in America they are very rare here if somebody got some they will not sell them for love or money if you can buy any they are lot of money and if they have green legs price is through the roof if so could you send some pics


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a feeling we might call them something different here. We have OE's in bantam but they are not the same as the pics of your. Yours look more like full game fowl.


----------

